

My Summer Internship At A Startup - jianxioy
http://jianxioy.posterous.com/under-incubation
Here's an analysis of my experience working at a startup over the past summer. There were good, bad, and "wtf?" moments but I still enjoyed it nonetheless.
======
mvkel
Sounds pretty low-level. How does the technology, or database architecture
help achieve the long-term vision of the company? Were you there as an
engineering intern, or business?

~~~
jianxioy
This was more of a prototype. I believe they will be scrapping it after alpha.
The current technology and database architecture is more of a testbed for us
to see what needs to be fixed in the future version. I was there as a software
engineer.

